# is the ethernet switch too close to the electrical panel?



## drewdin (Jan 22, 2013)

I have all of my coax and Ethernet cable run to a location in the basement that is about 1-2 feet away from the electrical panel. 

I had an earlier thread about Ethernet cables being to close to power cables. As i was looking at the location of where the cables are run, it made me think it was not suitable. 

I plan on putting a 24 port Ethernet switch and a coax splitter n the location in the picture. Is this location not suitable? Should it be moved lower or to another location?

Thanks


----------



## kok328 (Jan 23, 2013)

I don't see a problem here, most of these cables are twisted pair and/or shielded.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jan 23, 2013)

Instinct tells me "no problem."  
You need long runs of parallel unshielded cables close to each other to get coupling between cables.  This arrangement is sort of at right angles and sort of far away and your signal cable is shielded and the panel cover provides mag field (ferrous metal) shielding.
If you end up having Bit Error Rate problems I'd look everywhere else first.


----------



## drewdin (Jan 23, 2013)

thats great news, i wasn't looking forward to removing and moving the wood/wires.


----------



## Admin (Jan 25, 2013)

I use my electrical cables as Ethernet lines. I have devices plugged into the wall at various points of the house. The router feeds into one receptacle and the others pick up the signal. Fast too, can burst at 20/Mbs or faster.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jan 25, 2013)

Austin said:


> I use my electrical cables as Ethernet lines. I have devices plugged into the wall at various points of the house. The router feeds into one receptacle and the others pick up the signal. Fast too, can burst at 20/Mbs or faster.


You should be having all kinds of Bit Error Rate problems.


----------



## ohmy (Jan 30, 2013)

As long as its not blocking the panel. You need 36" in front of the electrical panel and 30" left or right of the panel for working clearance space. It appears to be fine in this pic.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 30, 2013)

Austin; If you don't have a lot of problems with you system, tell us more about it .  My Dlink is a joke at best and that's on a good day.


----------



## Admin (Jan 31, 2013)

Wuzzat? said:


> You should be having all kinds of Bit Error Rate problems.



Not at all. No latency issues at all, solid connection all the time, no lost packets what so ever.


----------

